# If you're planning to buy bees this year...



## SmokeEater2 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm sure most are aware of this but if you are planning to order packages,Nucs or Queens this year, You'd better hurry since they are already selling out even though delivery won't be for a month or two.

Lots of demand for fly girls again this year. :gaptooth:


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

The guy locally that sells nucs had 50 to sell for $200 each and sold out in two days. I think I need to go into the nuc business!! :shocked:


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Please.... OH PLEASE ..... Let my 3 hives make it the rest of the way through this winter...... I sure can't afford $200 for each hive for bees!!!


----------



## SmokeEater2 (Jan 11, 2010)

200 bucks for a Nuc?  Holy cow, I'd be selling them too if I could get that kind of a price.

Locally The going rate is 75-80 for Nucs which I thought was pretty good considering a 3 lb. package usually costs that much even before shipping is added. They generally sell out of them every year.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

yep...he sells nucs for $200....as many as he can produce. They are in a nice little mini hive body and contain 5 frames of bees and brood, and a queen.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

I can see $200.00 for a whole hive set up - a colony already established with two brood boxes.

But $200.00 for nucs? He must be selling to all first time buyers just getting into being a beekeeper.

Averagejo - even if some of your hives don't make it, swarm season will be here soon.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

I am not sure who he is selling to....but not to me, thats for sure!! I am a new beekeeper and I thought the price was pretty high too.


----------



## RangerBrad (Aug 15, 2008)

Wow, around here were selling 1 10 frame box hives for 135.00 I can't imagine who would buy a nuc for 200.00


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Dec 1, 2002)

That is way to high for a nuc. But as the saying goes buyer beware. I need to raise my price I was selling them for $95 with a frame exchange. 
I think there are going to be more bees avalable this year as it has been a mild winter.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

I know what I would do if I lived in SC ,, I would say the H with honey ,, get 50 hives going ,, get them through winter ,, split them all ,, keep half and make nucs out of the rest .. you should get 35 + nucs , $200 X 35 = $7000.00 ,,, I'm moving to SC ,, the heck with 50 hives I going for 150+ hives ..


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

In North Alabama one fellow was selling nucs for $100 each I tried to get some but he sold out so fast I didn't get a chance. Another fellow a bit across the state line up in TN was selling them for $130....but I was too cowardly to drive all that way with the bees so I didn't get any of those. I went ahead and order package bees through a local store, 3lbs and a queen for $85 delivered to the store....So I only have to drive about 15 miles with the bees in the van with me! I'm not sure where the store orders the bees from but I know they will be coming in the mail to the store and everyone who ordered bees from him will pick up at the store when the bees come in.
I've got my bees ordered
My hives built
And I just ordered the meds I'll need to start with

Now I just need to be a little braver about the idea of handling the bees!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Fellow near Grand Rapids Michigan splits every hive 3 times per year and sells the nucs. I can't remember if he holds any back to make honey or not.

Tom if your luck was like mine, by the time you reached even 50 hives all the idiots who would pay 200.00 would be dead, out of money or got a whole bunch smarter on nuc prices. Or there would be a crash and the nucs wouldn't sell at $2.00


 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Here I thought I was the only one with luck like that ,, only I would have to pay someone to take the nucs


----------

